# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A duhet të formohet një Ministri për Veriun?

## ARIANI_TB

A duhet të formohet një Ministri për Veriun?

----------


## halla mine

> *A duhet të formohet një Ministri për Veriun?*


Jo. Kemi(formalisht) Ministrine e Mbrojtjes.. dhe ate te puneve te Mbrendshme te cilat mbulojne(do duhej) edhe veriun e Kosoves.

----------


## master2006

Pse do te duhej te formojme ministri per veriun? Kemi munges njerezish? Munges zyresh? Te gjitha kapacitetet (kushtet) qe do t'i kishte ajo ministri, tani i posedon qeveria, dhe do te ishte vetem edhe nje ngarkese buxhetore te cilen do ta paguante vete qytetari i Kosoves. Kjo eshte vetem edhe nje arsyetim me shume per te mbuluar deshtimin e qeverise mbi marrjen nen kontroll te veriut. Apo ndoshta ky eshte tentim nga individ te ndryshem per te marr poste te rendesishme ne ate ministri qe do te formohej, pse jo, kjo mund te jete edhe nje formule e re per ndarje postesh PDK-AKR, pasi sic duket Pacolli nuk eshte ngopur se kerkuari ministri, dhe thacit po i mbesin gjithnje e me pak  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ximi_abedini

Nuk ka nevoj te kemi ende ministri kemi mjaft ,mirpo do ishte mir qe ministrin e punve te mbrendshme dhe ate te fsk si dhe disa ministri tjera ti dergojm ne veri dhe atje te mbahen edhe mbledhjet e qeveris ,dhe te njoftohen per gjendjen ne Mitrovic e jo te rrin ne Prishtin dhe ti degjojn thashethamet per gjendjen ne veri


Po te kisha mundesi une Mitrovicen do te beja Kryeqytetin e dyt te Kosoves,ku do te mbaheshin shumica e mbledhjeve parlamentare dhe te qeveris ,sepse ne prishtin shum po na shesin trimni dhe me kete do ta shihnim se a do kishin guxim te shkonin atje te vendi

----------


## thirsty

> A duhet të formohet një Ministri për Veriun?


Mos je vellai, i dashuri apo mos je klara pink vet? 



Te formosh ministri per veriun eshte njesoj sikur te thuash ajo pjese e vogel e kosoves nuk i perket plotesisht kosoves.   :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Robbery

JO! Me duket idiotsi..
 -.-

----------


## Antiproanti

Jo.
Nese, atehere me mire nje Ministri per Bashkim Kombetar.

Sepse ajo pjese e veriut eshte e humbur 1999. Mund te fitohet vetem me lufte.

----------


## Bes-s

Jo, pse ti japim aq rendesi faktorit serb?!

----------


## drenicaku

Po qfar hamam ministri ej,se keta qe i kemi e banen namin veq edhe nje po na duhet,pse ne jug po mendoni qe eshte me mire se ne veri a gabim e keni.
shkoni ne graqanic e shiqoni serbin ne miniatur,une mendoi qe duhet te formoim ushtrin e vertet dhe te ja mesyjm veriut kjo e zgjedh problemin se ministri kemi me shume se amerika qe ka po nuk po ua shohim hajrin kurgja

----------


## Station

Në fakt për veriun nuk duhet krijuar një Ministri por një grup i mirë komandosh. :shkelje syri:

----------


## safinator

Edhe kjo na duhet.

----------


## e panjohura

Ngutuni se po mbetni von pa e formu edhe nje ministri...

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Qe besa, tash po u dashka me u administru dy her... Veriu...!
Kush Veri, ai i Malit t'Zi...?
Ja kalofshi per s'marit me ondrra n'dill...! :i terbuar:

----------


## Djal Dimali

duhet treguar me shum kujdes po ca ministrie te behemi dhe ne qesharak si serbet, qe kan ministrin per kosoven mir qe skan ndo nje ministri per taxhikistanin

----------


## [HD]

Mos valle do lexojm naj dite ndonje pytje tjeter te formes


A duhet te jet Veriu shtet i pavarur!!!!!!


Cjan kto  brockulla mer qe shkruani!

----------

